# simpson's halloween # what ever.



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

wow they get worse every year!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

It was fine until it got a little too political for my tastes. It's got to be tough to do year in and year out. But they get paid enough.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

I found the E.T. one funny, but the rest, ehh...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, I liked the ET spoof okay, but couldn't figure out what the point was behind the Brangelina movie. That had nothing to do with Halloween. It's been a while since they've come close to the zombie invasion years back. *sigh* Maybe they need to hire new writers who just do the Halloween episodes and not the regular ones.

Hell, they always bring in celebs to guest-voice, how about guest-write? Let Tarentino or Romero or Craven write a few.


----------

